# HDMOVIES comercials



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Last night as I started my recording of a HDNETMOVIES I saw a few seconds of a Bridgestone comercial. Anyone else see something simular? I'm serious!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

They've always ran some kind of advertisement between movies. Most of the time it is for programming on HDNet or HDNet Movies... but every once in a while a "real" commercial is thrown in there.

They haven't been censoring or interrupting movies, though, like UniversalHD started doing a year or so back.


----------



## sremick (Feb 4, 2008)

I recorded Lawrence of Arabia off HDNET not long ago (last month or 2?) and there were several commercial breaks. Very annoying.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

sremick said:


> I recorded Lawrence of Arabia off *HDNET* not long ago (last month or 2?) and there were several commercial breaks. Very annoying.


The op is talking about hdnetmovies. Totally different channel. I watch movies on hdnetmovies all of the time and i've never seen a commercial *During the movie.*


----------



## sremick (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow, I'm embarrassed. I wasn't even aware of a separate "HDNET Movies" channel. 

Learn something new every day.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

sremick said:


> Wow, I'm embarrassed. I wasn't even aware of a separate "HDNET Movies" channel.
> 
> Learn something new every day.


Really? It's been there as long as HD Net has.


----------



## sremick (Feb 4, 2008)

garys said:


> Really? It's been there as long as HD Net has.


Yeah I see that now. But I just get the poor-man's HD, the Bronze package only. So I've never seen it and didn't realize it existed.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

sremick said:


> Wow, I'm embarrassed. I wasn't even aware of a separate "HDNET Movies" channel.
> 
> Learn something new every day.


So do I...

Here's a link to the 'monthly' *HDNet Movies* schedule for June:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=158892
.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

sremick said:


> Wow, I'm embarrassed. I wasn't even aware of a separate "HDNET Movies" channel.
> 
> Learn something new every day.


HDNET Movies in the 12 channel Platinum HD add-on package. Personally, I pay $10.00 a month for that one channel, plus MGMHD (good if you're a real old movie buff) and UniversalHD (where we sometimes watch in HD old TV shows that were canceled).

It's sort of a Dish Network version of the old VOOM HD package - a group of special interest channels in HD. The package includes (links provided to the home page and explanations for the channels that aren't self-explanatory from the name):

HDNET Movies
MGMHD
UniversalHD
BET J HD (jazz music is the primary focus, but programming has been expanded to include a block of Caribbean programs as well as some R&B, neo soul, and alternative hip hop andm to a lesser extent, go-go, electronica, and alternative rock) 
Logo (a broad range of programming oriented to the GLBT community including orginal series, reality, music, comedy, etc.)
Crime & Investigation Network HD (syndicated old TV shows plus documentary and docudramas examining stories behind the headlines, biographies of infamous murderers, serial killers and outlaws and probes unexplained mysteries)
Fashion TV
World Fishing Network
Tennis Channel
Golf Channel
NBA TV
NHL Network


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

dennispap said:


> The op is talking about hdnetmovies. Totally different channel. I watch movies on hdnetmovies all of the time and i've never seen a commercial *During the movie.*


Perhaps it was a fluke, but I'm getting rid of that tier because there's nothing special on it. HDNETMOVIES isn't worth it.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> Perhaps it was a fluke, but I'm getting rid of that tier because there's nothing special on it. HDNETMOVIES isn't worth it.


I guess to each their own.

Personally I find HDNet Movies to be worth more than the regular movie channels as all of their films are HD and OAR, and about 95% of them aren't viewable in HD any other way (read: aren't available on Blu-Ray and/or are presented cropped to 16:9 on other movie channels.)

Since Universal HD and MGM HD have turned into pale, commercial-filled imitations of what they once were, HDNet Movies is effectively "TCM HD" until TCM can someday make the numbers work.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

kucharsk said:


> Since Universal HD and MGM HD have turned into pale, commercial-filled imitations of what they once were, HDNet Movies is effectively "TCM HD" until TCM can someday make the numbers work.


I wouldn't really describe MGM HD that way. The last few movies I have seen have one commercial or promo about 45 minutes into the movie, which is easily skipped with a DVR. The movie is otherwise unedited as far as I can tell.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

kucharsk said:


> I guess to each their own.
> 
> Personally I find HDNet Movies to be worth more than the regular movie channels as all of their films are HD and OAR, and about 95% of them aren't viewable in HD any other way (read: aren't available on Blu-Ray and/or are presented cropped to 16:9 on other movie channels.)
> 
> Since Universal HD and MGM HD have turned into pale, commercial-filled imitations of what they once were, HDNet Movies is effectively "TCM HD" until TCM can someday make the numbers work.


They could have found something better. Last night I watched Harvey with James Stewart from 1950 on HBOSIG in HD. You just have to search that channel for golden nuggets.


----------

